# Going Bowhunting for a Bull Cape Buff.



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Darrell,

If you are looking for a top notch outfitter in RSA that can take you on a buff hunt, I will absolutely recommend that you contact Dries Visser Safaris. Look up their website and talk to some of their references. You can't go wrong on this one.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Buff hunt*

Darrel, I know its about the hunt but for Buffalo in Africa youd rather take out some extra $$$ for the best outfitter you can find. Many a bowhunter has been dissapointed by someone who didn't know what they were doing. Talk to as many people as you can. Good luck and hope you get a nice Dagga Boy:thumbs_up


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

PM JedK


----------

